# Satellite Radio?



## nerd_deluxe (Nov 19, 2013)

Coming from the US, I've enjoyed having Sirius/XM radio. From what I can see, they only have coverage in North America. But while surfing dubizzle for cars, I saw a pic of a Jeep Grand Cherokee with was clearly a SiriusXM station.

Is there any kind of Satellite Radio available? I contacted the seller, but no idea if she'll get back to me. I wonder how it was working in the picture...


----------



## Berliner (Jul 18, 2013)

Nope, not available.

Jeep was probably a US import, and the pic was taken while the jeep was still in the US.


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

knowing Dubizzle, the picture was probably of someone else's car, lifted off the internet.

the Jeep you will be going to see will be a different age, a different colour, and not a Jeep..!


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

You can try The Tune In app. Or check out their website to see if they stream on line.


----------



## nerd_deluxe (Nov 19, 2013)

vantage said:


> knowing Dubizzle, the picture was probably of someone else's car, lifted off the internet.
> 
> the Jeep you will be going to see will be a different age, a different colour, and not a Jeep..!


Oh great vantage, that's just great, increasing my confidence by the second! 

Hmmm Bedugirl, thanks for that. Sirius streams as well. I wonder if they had the music coming in over their mobile somehow...


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

vantage said:


> knowing Dubizzle, the picture was probably of someone else's car, lifted off the internet.
> 
> the Jeep you will be going to see will be a different age, a different colour, and not a Jeep..!


Hi,
Yes many car photos on websites here are taken from stock photos that don't match the real car for sale - also applies to adverts for flats and villas - again real property bears no resemblence to the (poorly taken) photos in the advert!
It would be like going on an internet date with a lovely blonde lady called Sara then ending up with a hairy bloke called Kevin!

Cheers
Steve


----------



## Berliner (Jul 18, 2013)

> Hi,
> Yes many car photos on websites here are taken from stock photos that don't match the real car for sale -


Many? I would say a small minority use stock pics of cars. However, there are many who post only one photograph, or they forget to post pictures of the interior. Or the ad will say something along the lines of "Nice car". 

Nonetheless, it is the best place to buy a used car in UAE. I have bought and sold 11 cars in the past 5 years.


----------



## londonmandan (Jul 23, 2013)

BedouGirl said:


> You can try The Tune In app. Or check out their website to see if they stream on line.


I used to use TuneIn all the time back home but would never ever dream of using it over here, the data charges are a joke.

I miss that app and my unlimited data plan


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

londonmandan said:


> I used to use TuneIn all the time back home but would never ever dream of using it over here, the data charges are a joke. I miss that app and my unlimited data plan


It's free on wifi if you have internet at home.


----------



## londonmandan (Jul 23, 2013)

BedouGirl said:


> It's free on wifi if you have internet at home.


Yeah but at home my AV Unit is connected to the net so does it all, I meant out and about.


----------



## ATC-Guy (Feb 18, 2014)

Hi Nerd,
I'm moving to Sharjah next week. I currently work in Afghanistan, and I subscribe to online listening with Sirius satellite radio and it works here. Sirius itself doesn't block the service but the government censors in UAE might. Like other ppl have mentioned, try using it on your wifi at your place. Also Pandora internet radio is blocked by Pandora outside of the USA, but for some reason the iPhone app still works, which is great. I hope it still works in UAE as well.


----------

